# Past Builds: Revell Pro Stock Firebird.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Revell's Firebird Pro Stock car is one of a few other models that survived from those bygone days. Built "out of the box" with only a swap in decals the car showcased my painting abilities when it was built in 1996. Shot in candy red metallic over a gold base, the car won 9 awards from 1996 through 2000.



















The decals for this La Victoria Salsa Pro Stock car came from the Top Fuel car driven by Mike Dunn in 1995 by Slixx. Dead stock build except for the decals, the detail of this old kit is pretty good, and if you can still find one on e-bay it will cost you about $30 unbuilt.



















The decal that went around the top fuel cockpit fit perfectly around the hood scoop. As I get these back from my restoration guy I will get more pictures of them up. I have two or three still being cleaned up.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"if you can still find one on e-bay it will cost you about $30 unbuilt".

These kits are climbing more then that believe it or not, Will be over $50 US buy now. or better I have seen them for as much as $150 US for ones close to this. Trust me I look for these kits constantly. although I did find this one on ebay for about the prise you said, Little Higher.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/190373...f7144ae&itemid=190373665002&ff4=263602_304662


----------

